# Lisbon Language School/course Recs?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm looking to spend two weeks in Lisbon at beginner level at a language school.
Have done the usual google searches and some names pop up but would also like to get any personal experiences from members.
obrigado!


----------

